
11 habits of highly effective devlopers - dshalvardjiev
https://blog.code-runners.com/the-11-habits-of-highly-effective-developers/
======
wiz21c
I don't think these points are very relevant. Here are mine (better of course)
:

\- prefer simple solutions

\- makes sure his code will break gracefully

\- never prematurely optimizes

\- don't reinvent the wheel (i.e. : knows his ecosystem)

\- sanitizes inputs

\- looks for edge cases

\- builds a working solution first, iterate afterwards.

\- asks for review

\- refactors as needed

\- writes sensible tests

~~~
karmakaze
Much better. The 'you have' and 'you are' in the post aren't even habits. I
want these concrete actionable items.

------
rwcorbett
The 2 points that spoke out to me: \- #8 You understand work-life balance Life
brings sense to your work the way work extends your life (see #7). \- #11
You’re part of the community Think, tinker, discuss, contribute! Exchanging
ideas makes you a better professional (and person).

